# 4lb flounder



## Flounderguykk (May 12, 2013)

Went to west end of the island and caught a 4lb and 4ounce flounder, had it weighed and documented. Am in the Star Tournament and I was told that my flatty was 3rd on the leader board for upper coast. Will be updated on the leader board by Tuesday, that is if no one else enters a bigger flatty;-) tight lines folks!


----------

